# Home Defense Gun



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

Looking for a little advice on a home defense gun. I currently have a S&W MP 40 but I have been thinking about replacing it with a revolver. I like the S&W but I figure eventually leaving a loaded pistol mag, will eventually wear down the mag spring. (even loading it less then full and switching them out ever now and then.) 

Any suggestions as to brand and caliber? trying to keep it fairly inexpensive. Also if anyone is interested in working out a trade let me know, I live on the west side of Cleveland.

Thanks


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

I like a 38 sp. with hollow points! i feel its the right amount of power for home protection . also consider whats behind the target! . other bedrooms! kitchen.! where would the bullet go if missed or a complete in and out shot


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

sam kegg said:


> I like a 38 sp. with hollow points! i feel its the right amount of power for home protection . also consider whats behind the target! . other bedrooms! kitchen.! where would the bullet go if missed or a complete in and out shot


I like the same..... for the same reasons.....might consider a 357...and use the 38's for home protection....I do like the 45acp too....but not really available in a revolver


----------



## xdukex (Oct 27, 2010)

I REALLY LIKE !!!
SAIGA 12 Russian 12 guage with a 12 round mag. or if you prefer a 20 round drum LOADED with 00 buck !!!! never know when 10 or 15 ZOMBIES might come a knockin!!!


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

now thats a gun!!! wow i was just talking to my dad about shotguns for home defense.


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

xdukex said:


> I REALLY LIKE !!!
> SAIGA 12 Russian 12 guage with a 12 round mag. or if you prefer a 20 round drum LOADED with 00 buck !!!! never know when 10 or 15 ZOMBIES might come a knockin!!!


Nice gun! I was expecting at least one reply like this. Anyway, a shotgun is good but I am looking for something that might fit a little better in my nightstand. And I second that on the hollow points, that is what is loaded in my S&W right now. I am starting to look at .357s. Thanks for the replies guys.


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

smith and wesson model 10 in 38 special. millions of them made and very dependable can buy a clean used one for a couple hundred bucks. i have had mine for 20 years and have thousands of rounds through it.


----------



## tm1669 (Apr 27, 2007)

I wouldnt get rid of the M&P based on worry about the springs. 
Modern springs can be left compressed for years and years without any problem at all. If you like the Smith and shoot it well I think you have a winner right there. 
If your set on a revolver you cant go wrong there either. 38+P revolvers are a great choice but I would shy away from full power .357's. 
Muzzle blast/flash is brutal indoors and can destroy night vision and hearing. 
The best choice for you is going to be the gun that your comfortable with and shoot well. 
A handy 12 gauge is really hard to beat if your looking for true inside the home defense.


----------



## AC_ESS (Nov 15, 2008)

Shotgun Bird shot

.45 Long colt is a revovler


----------



## 85jeepn (Feb 6, 2010)

Look up The Judge all I have to say.


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

85jeepn said:


> Look up The Judge all I have to say.


I would want to stop an intruder not hit a neighbor 3 houses away lol


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

tm1669 said:


> I wouldnt get rid of the M&P based on worry about the springs.
> Modern springs can be left compressed for years and years without any problem at all. I


Spring wear and fatigue in magazines is caused from compressing and relaxing the spring(s). Keeping them fully loaded (compressed) will not cause damage or premature failure. I keep all my magazines fully loaded all the time.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Socom said:


> Looking for a little advice on a home defense gun. I currently have a S&W MP 40 but I have been thinking about replacing it with a revolver. I like the S&W but I figure eventually leaving a loaded pistol mag, will eventually wear down the mag spring. (even loading it less then full and switching them out ever now and then.)
> 
> Any suggestions as to brand and caliber? trying to keep it fairly inexpensive. Also if anyone is interested in working out a trade let me know, I live on the west side of Cleveland.
> 
> Thanks


You could always keep your S&W and just get several Magazines - and rotate them every so often. That way, you will have "Peace of Mind" about the weak Springs issue.


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

I do have a few magazines and currently swap them everytime I clean the gun. As for keeping them fully loaded I was under the impression that eventually this would wear them down.


----------



## dyce51 (Mar 13, 2010)

being that my walls are thin and my neighbors house is kind of close I opted for the Kel-Tec PMR=30. It is a .22wmr and hold 30 rounds. Very little kick, cheap to shoot and operates flawlessly!!! and my wife can handle it as well!!!


----------



## PITCHNIT (Nov 2, 2004)

Shotgun, 12 or 20, #4 buck, +2 mag extension with plug removed that gives you 6 if you dont want to keep 1 in the pipe (I dont). Stock and barrel both cut down (within legal limits) for easier handling (if I have to move around).


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Taurus makes a wheel gun that is priced a little less than other revolver companies.


----------



## igmire01 (Sep 13, 2009)

Ruger P89--9mm. In my opinion, it doesn't matter what you have. It matters how well you know it in the dark out of a dead sleep. My four legged buddy is always loaded and ready to meet anyone at the door no matter what time of day!!


----------

